# 1953 Ladies Trojan Super Refresh



## PLERR (Mar 9, 2021)

Building a bike for my girl and recording the progress here on The CABE. It really just needs some TLC, but I will be rebuilding the coaster brake so that's kind of a big deal for me as it's my first go at that.

Bought here on The CABE from your friend and mine, @kirk thomas. Here's the shot from the ad.






The "unboxing." It was very well packed, no issues at all.





After full disassembly and acquisition of a few new parts. OMG headlights are so expensive... 





Bare frame in waiting. Not too bad, just a little grimy.





This might take three weeks, maybe three months. I'm hoping it goes quickly. We'll see...

E=-)


----------



## PLERR (Mar 10, 2021)

I have about 1 1/2 hours into the disassembly and about 2 1/2 hours into the fame cleaning and polishing. A few chips, a few rubs, some paint loss on the kick stand bracket, but all-in-all looking very good. This is an AMF era CWC bike.

(Definitely looking forward to when I swap the fluorescent fixtures in my garage for LED.)

















E=-)


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 10, 2021)

Nice work.  I love it when original girls bikes are saved.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 10, 2021)

Kinda like the big sister to this. Also from Kirk. '54, 24". Wish I had the missing tank!
Johnny


----------



## PLERR (Mar 10, 2021)

nightrider said:


> Kinda like the big sister to this. Also from Kirk. '54, 24". Wish I had the missing tank!
> Johnny



Very, very nice! I love painted rims. At the moment her daughter is lined up for a violet '71 24" Schwinn Hollywood, but that would be better! =-D


----------



## nightrider (Mar 10, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Very, very nice! I love painted rims. At the moment her daughter is lined up for a violet '71 24" Schwinn Hollywood, but that would be better! =-D



Ya, my daughter is 10. She loves it! Upgraded from a '48 Colombia 20". She likes to say " I only ride skiptooth bikes". Wonder where she got that from?
Johnny


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 10, 2021)

I found one of these but it was too rough for my girlfriend's taste so I 'purttied' it up! V/r Shawn


----------



## PLERR (Mar 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I found one of these but it was too rough for my girlfriend's taste so I 'purttied' it up! V/r Shawn



That is some serious eye candy! Definitely an inspiration, though I'm just going for a refresh and not a full restore. You can see in my parts pics that I picked up the same streamers and blue glass reflector.

This just showed up on CL a few days ago. I contacted the seller and it's a '53 like ours, but the script on the tank and guard is different. Odd...

It's on FB Marketplace too. On closer inspection I think it's been repainted.









Someone else was parting one out in Erie, PA but he pulled the ads. I'm hoping he changed his mind and is putting it back together. It was a clean bike.

E=-)


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2021)

PLERR said:


> That is some serious eye candy! Definitely an inspiration, though I'm just going for a refresh and not a full restore. You can see in my parts pics that I picked up the same streamers and blue glass reflector.
> 
> This just showed up on CL a few days ago. I contacted the seller and it's a '53 like ours, but the script on the tank and guard is different. Odd...
> 
> ...



Yep this one is a repaint. I've actually seen a few of these--must have been popular. I wouldn't have restored the bike but I got "the look"--you know what I mean the look that says "you don't really expect me to ride that piece of crap"!  Yours is a much nicer bike and should be left original. V/r Shawn


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 13, 2021)

I like to see ladies bikes saved.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 13, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I like to see ladies bikes saved.



Me too for the simple fact If nobody does they'll end up being none left.

 It's like some 4dr cars; some are just so cool because it says Family man cruiser during the week but can be a Hot Rod or undercover Sleeper!  I love the old station wagons 'cause their all around haulers; 3 deep in the front seat, 3 deep in the backseat & room for a cooler, tools or parts/projects in the wagon. I miss an old Ford LTD Country Squire I had with a True 400 that had original 11,500 when I got it for $409. Sold it at 14,500. Was a '70s typical creme faux wood grained exterior with the '70s brown interior but it was a unique beast


----------



## PLERR (Mar 28, 2021)

Okay, time for an update. I got the bottom bracket / crank / chain ring done between last night and this morning. I have about 2 hrs into it. The chrome is still a little pitted, but overall it's pretty good.

Lesson learned on this one. I went at the chrome on the chain ring a little too hard with the 0000 steel wool and left some scratches. I need to concentrate on having a lighter touch. Barely noticeable, but they're there.








Some markings to report. The bearing races are marked *NATL. S.A. 99*. The only marking on the crank is what appears to be a *W*.





Also, check out my "soaker." It's a 1/9 size 6" deep food pan from a restaurant. The base is _exactly_ the right size for two BB bearing cups to sit side by side. Perfect for soaking and using the minimum amount of material, in this case Purple Power. I can soak all the BB parts in about 1.5" of liquid.



After soaking overnight I gave the bearings a quick brush in the nooks and crannies with an old toothbrush, returned them to the soaker, and using two fingers quickly agitated the bearings back and forth for about 20 seconds. They came out like new with very little effort and the minimum of material used.

Products and materials used were nitrile gloves, an old toothbrush, a brass brush, 0000 steel wool, Purple Power, WD-40, and Turtle Wax Chrome Polish.

E=-)


----------



## PLERR (Mar 29, 2021)

Got the BB assembled (30 min). I used Timken Automotive Wheel Bearing Grease. Judging by the color & consistency I think it's the same / similar product as Lucas Red "N" Tacky. I have a Lisle bearing packer I use on automotive wheel bearings and it worked just as well on the cycle bearings.

The chain ring has a very slight wobble to it. Not sure if I should attempt to straighten it... Leaving it for now. Also, the pin on the washer was worn to the point where it rotated with the nut. I borrowed one from my '50 Mercury G-41.





These updates are kinda wonky and mundane, I know. It's as much a journal for me as it is something to share with everyone else. Still hoping someone, somewhere gets something out of it.

E=-)


----------



## PLERR (Apr 8, 2021)

Questions!

Here are some tank questions I was hoping someone could answer. The two screws and clip-on receivers that hold the tank halves together don't match. Can anyone share a pic of the correct screws and receivers for a '53+/- CWC tank?







The tank graphics are rough, especially on the left side. Somehow the "S" separated from the "uper" and slid to the left. Can those graphics be removed without harming the paint?



The left half also has the common truss rod dent. Any tips on how to roll that out?



Now the fork. The receivers that sit in the top and bottom of each fork spring don't match. the pair from the right side have round flanges while the pair from the left have flats on two sides. Any thoughts?





Here's where we are at the moment.





Thanks,
E=-)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 9, 2021)

Nice work buddy, the screw on the bottom should be the one, the top screw looks like a wood screw that they used as a replacement. I haven’t had much experience with dent removal just now looking into ways to do at home. Someone mentioned a bodywork nylon hammer and a sandbag. These items are easily available l have yet to give it a try.  You may get the majority out with some thumb work. Hopefully someone has better answers. Really looks great love that Kirk Thomas. looking forward to seeing her all done.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 9, 2021)

From the looks of what you have done the coaster brake should be no problem. I can’t wait to get my ’71 Hollywood 24”all cleaned up for my daughter as well.


----------



## ricobike (Jun 5, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Questions!
> 
> Now the fork. The receivers that sit in the top and bottom of each fork spring don't match. the pair from the right side have round flanges while the pair from the left have flats on two sides. Any thoughts?



I just saw this and I'm not sure if you figured it out but I thought I'd answer this question.  The receivers that are round go on the top of the spring where the one with the flats go on the bottom.  So you have the right stuff, they just need to be swapped from side to side.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 6, 2021)

Rubber or Nylon mallet, rolled up towel, sand bag & remember dents are removed the same they're made. I have gently tapped them out with anything firm from screw driver handles to blocks of wood to even using my knuckles to tap them firmly against a flat surface. Even compressed air when turned upside down and then suddenly a hot burst of air from a heat gun at max temp on thin body panels.

Sometimes you just have to be brave and or fearless 😎

You're already making it better than it was & doing a Good Job out of kindness/Love ....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2021)

I believe I used the same screws that are used in the Schwinn tanks with no problem. V/r Shawn


----------



## PLERR (Jun 24, 2021)

_Three and a half months later..._

An update! Getting close to the finish line. Everything is coming together nicely. I borrowed a couple bits and bobs from my '54 Pleasure Liner. I'm leaving the seat, tank, and headlight alone for now. Those will be smaller winter projects of their own.

I hit a roadblock with the wheels though. The chrome is gone. Just a dull grey is all that's left, and there's not much of that. The spokes are rusted and won't adjust. They're loose and bent and the front wheel has a pretty hard wobble. Not sure if I want to pursue a new wheel set or truly restore the set I have. I'd prefer to match the patina of the bike.

Any eastern OH / western PA folks have a decent early 50s CWC skiptooth wheel set? (Pic at the end of the post)

Thanks to @tacochris for the tire mock-up idea. Really helps you visualize the end product without the wheels.

Hoping to have this wrapped up soon so I can start on the Phantom. 👍









Please ignore the finger... 🙄









Here's the wheel profile.



E=-)


----------



## spleeft (Jun 24, 2021)

Looks killer !!!! Personally , (and I'm only a noob) , wheel and hub rebuilding are super fun and satisfying for me ! If the rims are solid and round, maybe just get some new nips/spokes, ( Ive been going with black spokes )?


----------



## tacochris (Jun 25, 2021)

PLERR said:


> _Three and a half months later..._
> 
> An update! Getting close to the finish line. Everything is coming together nicely. I borrowed a couple bits and bobs from my '54 Pleasure Liner. I'm leaving the seat, tank, and headlight alone for now. Those will be smaller winter projects of their own.
> 
> ...



Hey thats pretty cool you used that idea!  
Im really huge on visuals and things working with the look of the bike that in the instance of my 45, its my first black tire bike and I needed to make certain it worked!
So many times a tire sounds awesome in my head and just looks awful on the bike so this method helps alot.


----------

